# Hey guys



## Joseph Antley (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey guys. Here I am, introducing myself...heh. :cheers:


----------



## Shinn (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey there and welcome to the forum, Joseph.


----------



## Nickie (Jul 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Joseph!


Nickie


----------



## Zensati (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey I knew your Mama!


----------



## Triquediqual (Jul 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Baron (Jul 25, 2007)

Welcome Joseph


----------



## Joseph Antley (Jul 25, 2007)

Zensati said:


> Hey I knew your Mama!


Heh, really now?


----------



## Zensati (May 21, 2008)

I crawled outta her ass!


----------



## Damian_Rucci (May 21, 2008)

Joseph Antley said:


> Hey guys. Here I am, introducing myself...heh. :cheers:


Hey welcome to Wf this is an awesome forum


----------



## Tiamat (May 21, 2008)

Hello and welcome to you, Joseph.


----------



## Aurasheild (May 22, 2008)

Enjoy the forum and it's members^^


----------



## Burns the Fire (May 23, 2008)

What bright yellow skin you have. And arms coming out of your ears.

Welcome!


----------

